# Phrag. Laurie-Lei Quintal



## KateL (Jun 24, 2020)

I almost threw this one out. The first three times it bloomed without a pouch. The next two times it bloomed with the petals barely opened. While I am hoping the shape might continue to improve, I remain fascinated by the intense, velvety, red. This blossom is almost done, as you may notice. I will try to remember to post the next one.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jun 24, 2020)

Love the intense color - I wouldn't give up on it!


----------



## Marco (Jun 24, 2020)

Great color - I'm glad you kept it.


----------



## MaxC (Jun 24, 2020)

Skip the trash, toss into nearest volcano. That red is hotter than lava.

How big is the plant now?


----------



## KateL (Jun 24, 2020)

MaxC said:


> Skip the trash, toss into nearest volcano. That red is hotter than lava.
> 
> How big is the plant now?


Hi Max, it is in a 4 to 5-inch pot that has 3 old growths (I dispensed with earlier ones), the growth that is blooming, and one more growth that is nearly blooming size. It is relatively compact. I just noticed that it has a “branching” bud on this scape - must be from the dalessandroi in it, I suppose. So, if/when the next two buds open, I‘ll post a couple more pictures showing more of the plant. It is “time” to repot, but I am reluctant to upset the apple cart. Best, Kate


----------



## KateL (Jun 24, 2020)

Marco said:


> Great color - I'm glad you kept it.


Thanks Marco. Me too.


----------



## abax (Jun 24, 2020)

The disappointment was well worth it for that stunning color...and the
shape ain't bad either. You do good woman!


----------



## KateL (Jun 25, 2020)

abax said:


> The disappointment was well worth it for that stunning color...and the
> shape ain't bad either. You do good woman!


With a little help from my friends, Mother Nature, Spike, Buddy, and Ian.


----------



## setaylien (Jun 25, 2020)

KateL said:


> I almost threw this one out. The first three times it bloomed without a pouch. The next two times it bloomed with the petals barely opened. While I am hoping the shape might continue to improve, I remain fascinated by the intense, velvety, red. This blossom is almost done, as you may notice. I will try to remember to post the next one.View attachment 20910


You're very patient!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 25, 2020)

Wonderful results and a good story on the importance of patience with slippers. I need to learn that one.


----------



## Just1more (Jun 25, 2020)

An awesome bloom!!!


----------



## peltiergarcia (Jun 25, 2020)

Such a beautiful blossom. Is that a LILY plant?


----------



## KateL (Jun 25, 2020)

peltiergarcia said:


> Such a beautiful blossom. Is that a LILY plant?


Interesting question, but no  Mr. PG.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 26, 2020)

The colour is superb!
David


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Next time you want to throw something out, I know a great garbage can in NYC!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 7, 2020)

that is red!


----------



## KateL (Jul 12, 2020)

Now the darn thing has decided to throw a branching blossom just to show me how wrong I was. Can’t imagine what it‘s going to do next. . .


----------



## MaxC (Jul 12, 2020)

Shoot fireworks out of the staminode?


----------



## KateL (Jul 12, 2020)

Ha, ha, ha! Here’s what it looked like on an earlier spike:


----------



## abax (Jul 12, 2020)

Quite an exciting Phrag.! I love surprises like that.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jul 15, 2020)

Great improvement - reminds me not to give up on a couple here. Obviously, your care is paying off. Phrag. dalessandroi coming throguh nicely with that branching spike - love it!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 15, 2020)

Love that one. Nice and bright and possible branching.


----------

